
Hawaii Proposes Bill to Ban Video Game Loot Boxes - ohjeez
https://hothardware.com/news/hawaii-lawmakers-introduce-four-bills-to-ban-loot-boxes-for-gamers-under-age-21
======
makecheck
A simple bill would be to set the maximum spendable amount on any app to, say,
$60. In the early days of buying video games outright, they often charged
about that. Now, why the hell should it be possible to repeatedly buy
absurdly-priced game items, especially when at any time the developer can
further modify the code to devalue the item later (e.g. with new, even more
expensive gear better than what previously seemed worth paying for)?

